# Derwent Fisher



## Bob S

James Fisher’s *DERWENT FISHER * seen in the India & Millwall Docks.
Photo not dated.
Built 1966
1100 grt


----------



## cockerhoop

was she the one that sunk in the channel in the 70s?


----------



## KevinR

The Fisher boat that sank in the channel was the Pool Fisher.
Cheers, Kevin


----------



## jim barnes

Can anyone post any pictures of the POOL FISHER in the gallery?
JIM


----------



## Bruce Carson

Hi:
A picture of the 'Pool Fisher' may be found here.
http://www.rhiw.com/y_mor/ships_photos_03/coasters/pool_fisher.jpg
She is the one that capsized off the Isle of Wight with the loss of thirteen.

Bruce C.


----------



## Razor

Was on the Solway Fisher in early 1969, nice little boat. We were on the Heysham to Belfast run carrying the early type of containers, more like railway wagons with rounded tops, so were single layer only. She was also unique, to me at least, in that she had concertina like tween deck hatch covers which I had never seen before or since.


----------



## DMA

*Solway Fisher*



Razor said:


> Was on the Solway Fisher in early 1969, nice little boat. We were on the Heysham to Belfast run carrying the early type of containers, more like railway wagons with rounded tops, so were single layer only. She was also unique, to me at least, in that she had concertina like tween deck hatch covers which I had never seen before or since.


I also was on the 'Solway' June/July 68 Preston/Larne great litttle ship very modern for a 'Rock Dogger'.
http://www.coasterphotos.co.uk/pages/solwayfisher.htm


----------



## jim barnes

Bruce, C
Thanks for the photo sad end,
GOD BLESS ALL THOSE THAT PERISHED WITH HER


----------



## Razor

DMA said:


> I also was on the 'Solway' June/July 68 Preston/Larne great litttle ship very modern for a 'Rock Dogger'.
> http://www.coasterphotos.co.uk/pages/solwayfisher.htm



The link you put in was for the later Derwent Fisher, never managed a trip on that one and it is too late now!!


----------



## Pilot mac

Razor,
interested to hear of your early type of containers carried on Solway Fisher.
I remember them well, they were transported on railway bogies direct to ship and then loaded. The rounded tops meant you could only stow them one high.
As far as I know they were a British Rail innovation known as 'liftvans'?
I believe it was an American that saw the potential of flattening the roof, making them stackable and calling them containers!


regards
Dave


----------



## Razor

Thats correct, just the same as todays railway boxcars. We were carrying those along with two other BR owned boats of similar size. Pity the Gentleman hadnt kept his ideas to himself, we would have had a lot more ships to talk about now!!!


----------



## Bruce Carson

A gentleman named Malcolm McLean is usually credited with the pioneering efforts in containerization.
Owner of a trucking line, he realized that with modification, the truck trailer could be stacked on board a specially designed ship and unloaded at another port to continue its journey. His Sea-Land Corporation began operations in the mid nineteen fifties.
As Maersk-SeaLand, it's now a part of the A. P. Moller-Maersk Group.

http://www.mondaymemo.net/010611feature.htm

Bruce C.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

*mac*

I was with AHL{railway boats}out of Goole, in the early fifties ,running those round top containers to Copenhagen and back. as far as stacking them ,one only had to lay them on their sides,which I saw done on occasion (*))


----------



## jim barnes

put a search on ebay for TUGS got a load of trains that are called tugs railways seem to have a lot to answer for (Hippy)


----------



## Argyll

Does anyone out ther remember the the Gem Line of Glasgow, I did a couple of trips onthe Torquiose she was originally Kylebank of Monroes of Liverpool I think don'know much about Monroes. Gem line used to load a lot in Llandullus for Norway & sweden and also Ghent also Delfzeil

Argyll


----------



## Pilot mac

Were they not Robertsons of Glasgow?

regards
Dave


----------



## Pilot mac

and taken over by Stephenson Clarke?

regards
Dave


----------



## lakercapt

Find more about Robertsons of Glasgow in the "Coaster "section.
Were sold to Stevie Clarks in 1972 and became part of the Powell Dufferin Group.
AKA Gem Line


----------



## Argyll

Hullo Pilot Mac & Capt. Bill,
Yes that is correct they were Robertson's of Glasgow & were taken over by Stevies and then Powell Duffern . Thats about the time I was there I beleive when it was Robertson's they were a good company to work for pretty much thefamily company. although when I joined Joe Stewart the super told me they were hard running wee ships -- He was not wrong- still happy days
Argyll.


----------



## Coastie

Was she related in any way to the Kingsnorth and Madagascar Fishers?


----------



## lakercapt

Hard running wee ships was an understatement from Capt Joe Styewart (He was there when I was there)
Had not finished unloading limestone from LLandulas in Londonderry by Friday afternoon. Great, a weekend in port we thought. Big mistake.
Got orders to sail when they dockies knocked off for the weekend and go to the "Quarries"
Sailed there and topped off again for Derry and was back again ready to start on Monday morning!


----------



## Argyll

Capt. Bill,
Sounds abt right, I only did two trips one as 2 mate and one as mate Masters I sailed with were Jimmy Gillies From Islay (Lived in Bridge of Allan) Jimmy Mc Neil (Irish)
Willie Souter From Stonehaven. I met Jimmy mac Dowell (Irish) in the club at CMC Magremorn. but choked on the Quarrie dust a few times.
Argyll


----------



## mcgurggle

Argyll
The Magheramourne club was the only place the cement dust did'nt settle. Too many pints on the go !!
Hope you enjoyed the wee Club..I missed the 'Ballyhill' while enjoying the amenities of the club & got a VNC co's I sat too long & forgot the 'boat' was waitin'.. (*)) 
McG


----------



## tell

*kylebank*



Argyll said:


> Does anyone out ther remember the the Gem Line of Glasgow, I did a couple of trips onthe Torquiose she was originally Kylebank of Monroes of Liverpool I think don'know much about Monroes. Gem line used to load a lot in Llandullus for Norway & sweden and also Ghent also Delfzeil
> 
> Argyll


Cor she must have been a ripe old age when you were in her,I remember a time she was in the lock coming out of Barry dock and the dockmaster told the Skipper she was overloaded so the skipper strted to pump fresh water out of her, It made no difference, she was sinking and had to put back in and discharge for repairs, probably a few cement boxes were needed (Cloud)


----------



## Argyll

McG ,
yes it was a fine wee club many a happy time I spent in there, washing away the dust from Swanscombe
Argyll


----------



## Argyll

Tell,
I was on her in 1977. as stated I was 2nd. mate and then mate what a packet she was. the two deep tanks betweenn0.1 & 2 , hold I discovered leaked into No. 3 DB and usually the engineers could not get the water out off the DB. the Chief Eng. was Carl Jenny. not the sharpest tack in the box
Argyll


----------



## ragusa

hi, anyone remember the stream fisher, joined her in drogheda 1962, cant find book at moment for exact date, was mostly on drogheda/preston container run. regards joe


----------



## rushie

Argyll,

I tried to find some history about William Robertson - Gem Line (see Ships Research section, William Robertson Gem Line thread).

Heard from quite a few people who sailed on the ships, but couldn't get any historical data unfortunately. I contacted Stephenson Clarke direct...and got no response.

There are some good pictures in the coasters section of the gallery that bring back happy memories of my youth.!

Ships are still running out of Llandulas too.!

Cheers,

Rushie


----------



## rushie

*Kingsnorth Fisher*

Hi,

Has anyone got any photos of the Kingsnorth Fisher in Teignmouth when she delivered a turbine.? Don't know the date.

Rushie


----------



## baffled

*Derwent Fisher.*

[ My era 1977/78 ].
Well, I really have to say that the 'Derwent' was one the most comfortable and 'engineer friendly' of the 'little ones' that I was blessed with.
DC electrics, [belt driven shaft generator (conical clutch) from the prop. shaft when full-away].
Sweet little 6cyl Deutz Main Engine.
Pumps driven via eccentric from M.E. nde.
Vessel was confidant and secure in big seas.
Alfie Lester [Leister?] was permanant Chief at that time.
A gentleman and a 'grafter'.
I was priviledged to sail with, and relieve, him.
We met up again on the 'Bintang Bolong' ...........[where is it now?]

rgds.,
baffled.


----------



## pierhead jumper

Talking of Fishers.Does anyone recall the Seafisher.She had strange hatches with round sides extending out to the bulwarks.At the time I was in her ('46 or thereabouts)she was running from Manchester to spanish ports carrying Portable generators and returning to Barrow with iron ore.Great crossing the bay in bad weather.Once had the Ushant light on the starboard beam for 24 hours.Steaming to nowhere at ten knots.
Pierhead jumper.


----------

